# RIDE-der Eisbär 2012 fällt aus



## superwolfi (12. November 2011)

Hallo,

war gerade auf der HP
http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de

und muße mit Entsetzen feststellen daß der Eisbär 2012
wegen zu geringer Voranmeldungen abgesagt wurde.

Finde das etwas früh....haben ja nicht einmal Mitte November..


Gruß
Wolfi


----------



## domingo2 (13. November 2011)

Das ist ja echt mies! Hab mich schon total darauf gefreut:-( ich hatte mich z.B. Noch nicht angemeldet! 

Finds auch noch bissl früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinbloed (14. November 2011)

ja,schade, schade! Habe nur Gutes von der Veranstaltung gehört und mich deshalb zum ersten Mal angemeldet. Und jetzt die Absage im verflixten siebten Jahr...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gibt es denn nur noch Schönwetterfahrer?

Grüsse,
Heinblöd


----------



## murmel04 (14. November 2011)

sag mal wie lange war denn da die Voranmeldungszeit und seit wann konnte man sich überhaupt anmelden?

Wollte gerade 2 Personen anmelden. Na ja wer nicht will der hat schon.

Es sind immerhin noch 7 Wochen, da wären sicherlich noch Anmeldungen gekommen. 

Vielleicht hätte man mal in der Tageszeitung etwas Werbung machen sollen, es schaut nicht jeder jeden Tag ins Netz ob man sich schon anmelden kann.

Glaube die letzten Jahre war er immer gut besucht trotz Kälte, Schlamm usw...,

und da haben sich sicherlich nicht alle schon im Sommer angemeldet.


----------



## superwolfi (14. November 2011)

hi,
ich weiß nicht, ab wann die Voranmeldung möglich war.
Meine Mitfahrer und ich haben uns immer so ca. Mitte Dezember angemeldet.

Ich finde es schade; war immer eine super Veranstaltung und auch gut organisiert..

wolfi


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2011)

auch ne schoen umschreibung fuer "keinen bock mehr" oder "irgend was ist geplatzt" ... 
aber an den voranmeldungen kann es kaum gelegen haben...


----------



## lized (18. November 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber an den voranmeldungen kann es kaum gelegen haben...


----------



## Pap (18. November 2011)

Schade, wollte mich auch im Dez. anmelden.
Kann ich aber teilweise verstehen. Es wurde schon viel Aufwand getrieben und wenn du nachher mit 50 Teilnehmern da stehtst, kannst du die Kosten nicht decken.
Ich war aber 2010 dabei, und der wird vom Wetter nie zu toppen sein. War genau das Wochenende vom Jahrhundert Winter. Halten wir dies in Errinnerung.
Das ist bestimmt das Aus für die Veranstaltung.


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2011)

schade, wollte dieses jahr auch mitfahren


----------



## 4Seasons (21. November 2011)

Hab gerade gelesen, das der Eisbär abgesagt wurde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich war bis jetzt jedes Jahr am Start und bin auch der Meinung das es noch viel zu früh für eine Absage wegen Teilnehmermangel ist. Da wir selbst einen Marathon veranstalten weiß ich das die meisten Anmeldungen erst in den letzten 3-4 Wochen vor dem Start eintreffen. Ich kenn auch noch mind. 3 Leute die noch nicht gemdeldet haben und mitfahren wollten.

Ich finds echt schade


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2011)

ich denke, die hatten irgendwelche organisatorische gruende, eine genehmigung oder soo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schusi (23. November 2011)

Ich find´s auch sehr schade! Es war wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung. Und wo bekommt man sonst Gulaschsuppe an der Verpflegungsstelle und Zieleinfahrt auf rotem Teppich? Außerdem habe ich es genossen "ohne Leistungsdruck" mitzuradeln.
Alternativ kann ich das 3Königsrennen in Bad Griesbach empfehlen: http://www.drei-koenig-mtb.de/ - das war letztes Jahr auch hochgradig winterlich - aber der Thermeneintritt ist bei der Startgebühr dabei.


----------



## heinbloed (27. November 2011)

Wenigstens besteht gewisse Hoffnung, daß der Eisbär 2013 wiederbelebt wird...

http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Kitzingen-Der-Eisbaer-faellt-aus;art787,6460951

Grüße,
Heinblöd


----------



## Sveni112 (30. November 2011)

Hmm schade was ich hier lese... 
letztes jahr als ich mit wollte konnte ich wegen krankheit nicht mit und dieses jahr findets nicht statt ;( Wozu Trainier ich die ganze zeit?! 
Komm grad von ner tour bei frischen 2°C...
Ich hatte mich schon richtig drauf gefreut, aber ich hätte mich nicht vorher angemeldet  Normalerweise konnte man sich ja auch immer noch am starttag selbst anmelden und nachdem ich letztes jahr krankheitsmäßig nicht mit konnte wollte ich mich nicht voranmelden...

Naja Trainiert wird aufjedenfall weiter dann wird an dem wochenende einfach eine große MTB Tour gemacht


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Dezember 2011)

Find auch schade denn ich wollt dieses Jahr auch mal mit.
Wenn es nächstes Jahr was wird auf jeden Fall


----------



## heinbloed (8. Oktober 2012)

so wie's ausschaut, wirds wohl auch 2013 nix. Der Eisbär ist auf Eis gelegt...

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/index.html


----------

